# Koi krylgan kala



## Nik (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone have a link to a better resolution piccy or plan than this ??

http://www.transoxiana.org/Gallery/albums/Yatsenko/normal_yatsenko-tolstov_chorasmia-15.jpg

I've seen just one hi-res ground-plan-- On a Zazzle T-shirt with an 'absentee' vendor...


----------



## Drachir (Jan 23, 2009)

Nik said:


> Anyone have a link to a better resolution piccy or plan than this ??
> 
> http://www.transoxiana.org/Gallery/albums/Yatsenko/normal_yatsenko-tolstov_chorasmia-15.jpg
> 
> I've seen just one hi-res ground-plan-- On a Zazzle T-shirt with an 'absentee' vendor...



Alright - I give up.  What is it and where is it?


----------



## Nik (Jan 23, 2009)

It *seems* to have been a major religious centre with a defensible core.

Snag is the K^3 name roughly translates, 'Don't Know'. (**)

Too many conquering armies and religious zealots have swarmed through that region to leave much in way of records...

(**) As in 'Not A Clue' rather than 'Place of Study and Research'.


----------



## Drachir (Jan 27, 2009)

There is something on it here
The Seleucid, Parthian and Sasanian ... - Google Book Search

It is a drawing with a bit of detail rather than a photo.


----------



## Nik (Jan 27, 2009)

Bravo !!

That gives a better idea of the proportions: Looks like a hill-fort...

You would not believe how many hours I spent fruitlessly searching with Google...

FWIW... Here's the ground-plan T-shirt...
Khorezm T-shirt from Zazzle.com


----------

